# Has anyone used WOODTEK® EQUI-PRESSURE CLAMPS? Any reviews?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi gang
My turn to ask a question. Even though I have close to 300 clamps and I'm pushing 30 years as a woodworker I have never used these type of clamps before( WOODTEK® EQUI-PRESSURE CLAMPS ) Has anyone had experiance using these type of panel clamps?
Thanks Jim


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim, I will be watching this one. I see these at the woodcraft store all the time and they are a good seller. I made something similar but only clamps them flat, not together. They sure look worth the time of day. Buy a few and add them to your collection and let us know. I'm interested.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess we will see what other folks have to say about them Dave.


----------



## 1Woody (Mar 20, 2013)

I bought 2 sets from Peach Tree at the woodworking show in Milwaukee 
( http://www.ptreeusa.com/panel_glue_up.htm ). I have not tried them because we are in the process of moving and at our new place I'll have more room to be able to do some larger signs and panels. They looked pretty nice at the show a bit different than the ones you are showing here Jim. Not a lot of help but possibally another to look at and to choose from.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Jim; I have been using these type of clamps for a few years and they work very well. One suggestion; you need to do a dry run fit first so when the boards are glued you know what notch to use. I also would use a bar clamps on each side to raise the wood up from the bench so the pressure clamps can be positioned under the wood before clamping. I also place a scrap piece of wood on the ends of the boards I am clamping and the pressure clamp so as not to leave a depression.

Don


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

At $350 a pair it will be down, way down on my list of need to buy. LOL! But they might save time in a more commercial shop which would justify the cost?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the clamps are about $30 for each one. They are not the first thing on the page linked to.

I have them and they are OK but like always with panels you need a good fit with your boards and care keep everything aligned during clamping.


----------



## thirdrail (Feb 8, 2011)

Doc Savage-
You need to scroll down a little. These are 28.99 each.

Bart


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Jim,
> 
> At $350 a pair it will be down, way down on my list of need to buy. LOL! But they might save time in a more commercial shop which would justify the cost?
> 
> - DocSavage45


Where did you get that price from?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Panel Max system at Peachtree posted by 1Woody. The others I didn't check but are within my price range. LOL!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

One thing I see with clamps like this is if you're clamping up panels (as shown above) or maybe cutting boards, what's to keep the wood clamp from getting *glued *to the pieces you're gluing up?


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

What about glue squeeze out onto the clamps wood?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys
Hey Tom Not sure where the $350 price came from but these are $25.49 ea.
Arlin all you would have to do is wax up the wood part of the clamp that makes contact with your panel.

http://woodworker.com/equi-pressure-clamp-mssu-165-038.asp?utm_source=promo&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=IRW1508H&utm_content=165038


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have several of this type clamp from Woodcraft, they do a good job, but it is awkward to use and takes a bit of adjustment while setting up.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Smitty.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

They must work o.k. as they are still around after all this time. Pic of old Roubo clamps very similar









I have a set similar that I got at a garage sale years ago and have yet to take out of the box. Maybe this thread is what I needed to try them out.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

They work great, Jim. We used another brand at a guild meeting 10 yrs ago and they held the boards in line while providing the side pressure for the glue up- no biscuits were used either. The one thing you have to do is coat the boards with wax or a substance that will resist glue that bleeds out


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey Jim, I've seen several videos of clamping cauls that have a slight convex shape to them used to clamp panels flat, the convex sides closest to the wood, and then just clamped on either end, the idea being that the slight curve will hold the panels flat, then regular Bessie clamps or something similar to provide the side pressure for the glue joint. I am absolutely sure that you know about that. These look like they would do a great job, but I guess I don't know if I would be willing to spend the money for these when such an elegant yet inexpensive shop made solution would work as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes Jerry I've used cauls for years but they don't ensure clamping the boards together edgewise that takes additional clamps going across the grain.


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

I use cauls for big panels, and they are a little slow. I put some tape on the cauls so they don't glue to the panels. Worst thing is, you have to scrape every bit of glue off the panel before putting it through the wide belt sander, and smashed glue is hard to remove once it is dry. I am going to have to count my clamps so I can give a number, been adding regularly to my clamps for years, but 300 would be a hard number to catch up with. But I am gaining. Bought 12 cabinet masters a few weeks ago used, guy was selling on clist. Menards has had some great deals on the 5" deep F clamps on their sales. Hard to resist those 12" for 6.95 each.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jim I've always used a regular paint scraper to remove excess glue on the lines,it works very well for me.
That sounds like a good deal on clamps if their good ones


----------



## jacquesr (Jul 3, 2014)

Jim,
Take a look at these. Never used them though.

http://damstom.com

Good luck


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Jacquesr
That's very interesting.


----------



## oldiebutnewbie (Jan 19, 2010)

For what it is worth, I made a set of these clamps several years ago for clamping 4 to 5 cutting boards at once. I made mine out of steel. plastic on top and bottom, but usually won't stick anyway. 8 ft. long and variable width for two.

Jim


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Since I can not afford to buy clamps maybe I can make them in someway like this.

I wish I had lots of money to buy the Bessey clamps which looks like they are wonderful


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Arlin
I just found some home made clamps that might fit in your budget.

http://woodworkstuff.net/Klam.html

You have to scroll down a little to see them,the person said he got the plans from and old wood magazine so if you want to make some maybe someone here could shoot a pdf of the plans


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

300 clamps, i've got like 12 ok ones and some HF ones, think I need some more haha


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Last but not least.

Don't forget Larry's Clamp.


----------



## DakotaHeirlooms (Sep 24, 2015)

See my project "Pressure Clamps" (January 2019)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This thread was from 2015.

So I hope Jim sees this and give up a follow up. Did you buy them. are you happy with them? etc


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I Ak to answer your question, no I never did buy any, but I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Jim, I have a set of 6 of this type of clamp, while they do a good job of clamping and keeping things aligned,it is very time consuming and they are very awkward to get boards set up into them, especially when you have glue on the boards and it is running all over everything, and then getting all realigned and adjusted. I pretty much quit using them because of all the time and trouble. I think I bought mine on sale at Woodcraft, got a good price on them otherwise I would not have bought them, as it is now, I still spent too much.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

well, I did not see when this was first posted, (2015)


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for your input.That's what I was thinking Smitty, that's why I opted out of getting some, that and trying to find a place to store them with so many clamps already.


----------

